# Oldtown Vapor 10 or Ascend FS10



## Gumswamp (Mar 9, 2011)

Fellas will accept all the advice you can give.  My budget is limited and I am trying to decide between these 2 kayaks.
Will be used mainly in 100 acre + PFA lakes, farm pond and Ocmulgee River below Macon, Ga.  Which one is my best choice ?

Thank You to everyone for all the help.

Gumswamp


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Mar 9, 2011)

Are you going for an angler edition or standard? Are you stuck on 10 ft? I know that the 10 ft sit in angler edition of the Ascend is about $20 than the 12 ft Sit on top angler edition Ascend. Never read much about the Vapor. I'm sure some other guys can chime in, I just have a little bit of knowledge because i've researched way too many kayaks in the past few weeks. I finally settled on a Perception Pescador from Academy. I think they sell a 10 ft Sit On Top for about $450 as well.


----------



## Randy (Mar 9, 2011)

I'd get the Old Town because I am a rep.  But the difference between the two is mostly in the seat.  Look at both seats and see which one you like the best.


----------



## 25.06 (Mar 9, 2011)

Either one would work for you, check the reviews for each one and see which one you like best


----------



## willyredeemed (Mar 10, 2011)

if you are going to be running the oc, you might want to consider a sit-on-top kayak.  with a budget +/- $500, you might consider a ws tarpon 100, ok endeavor (12 ft), ok scrambler (12 ft) and others as SOT options.  

between the two you listed above, i would choose the vapor.


----------



## catalpa (Mar 10, 2011)

Gumswamp look me up when you get your kayak, we have a couple old town kayaks and love the river.


----------



## trifold777 (Mar 11, 2011)

*kayak choice*

I have had an old town Loon 111 since 1998 and I love it, its a good choice if your not real big.


----------



## peeblesfire (Apr 11, 2011)

I have an ascend angeler 10 I like the storage room and stability for still water I also have a friend with a old town vapor 10 the two major differances i see are that the ascend drows a little more water but has the deck closer to you the vapor has a bigger cokpit both are good yaks the ascend was a little cheaper two years ago not sure now


----------

